# Anyone tried Just Decaf?



## Thefaceofroboe (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi everyone, first post here!

I've been looking for some more decaf to try and looked at previous topics but wanted to know if anyone has tried any coffee from Just Decaf

https://www.justdecaf.co.uk

They seem to have lots of naturally decaffeinated coffee that look really interesting!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes.

I'd try EA (sugarcane) decaf from Hasbean, Roastworks, Roundhill, Crankhouse, Horsham & others.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

yes, have a couple of bags at present.

the Peruvian and Kenyan. The Peru one I find more likeable compared between the two, but I am presently preferring other roasters decaf's e.g. James Gourmet, Hasbean and Craft House Coffee

I may try some more from justdecaf when I get through the ones I have atm.


----------



## Thefaceofroboe (Jan 17, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Yes.
> 
> I'd try EA (sugarcane) decaf from Hasbean, Roastworks, Roundhill, Crankhouse, Horsham & others.


 Thanks! I'll have a look at these and save them in my bookmarks to try next!



matted said:


> yes, have a couple of bags at present.
> 
> the Peruvian and Kenyan. The Peru one I find more likeable compared between the two, but I am presently preferring other roasters decaf's e.g. James Gourmet, Hasbean and Craft House Coffee
> 
> I may try some more from justdecaf when I get through the ones I have atm.


 Thanks very much! I'll try your other suggestions first!


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

coming back to these beans from justdecaf after letting them settle.

I motored through these after they had degassed a bit, the earthy flavour I was initially getting dropped off and the sweetness increased - https://www.justdecaf.co.uk/shop/product/peru-naranjillo-natural-ea-process/

likewise for the Kenyan, the floral was very pronouced at first, now it has mellowed and much more rich and balanced - enjoying it a lot more. https://www.justdecaf.co.uk/shop/product/kenya-baragwi-cooperative/


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Have some Brazil fezenda from justdecaf and is one of the best decafs I've had - really nice.

18 in, 30 out which is my decaf standard now - very sweet and just how you'd want a Brazilian in terms of notes

I will trying others

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

D F K was drinking their D-caff a while ago.


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

have placed an order for some more from these folk that I thought might be worth a punt - some small discount of a quid off following my order from last time - they operate a points system for discounts on future orders

Colombia Delos Andes

DR Congo (Rebuild Women's Hope)

Resolution Swiss Water Decaf Espresso


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I always found the offerings from this lot good. Slightly dearer than many but well roasted quality beans, plus a discount code!

*A quick update:*

We are continuing to manufacture and trade, but have amended our work space and roasting & packing process to keep staff further away from each other and have further upped health & safety/washing regimes.

We are experiencing a spike in larger orders, so please expect delays to your decaf coffee order. We are doing our best.

Our 10% voucher code: *SPRING20* at www.decadentdecaf.com is still working (1 use per customer, does not apply to bulk espresso coffee or subscription, expires 1/4/20).

Thanks and we're all in this together,

*Guy, Richard, Greg, Laura and the rest of the Decadent Decaf Team*


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

This interests me as I roast my own decaf and it behaves really differently from the same caffeinated bean. I find it requires a very different profile with a long drying phase and a sudden RoR. 
So a roaster specifically focussing on them is probably a good idea to get the best out of them as I find most roasters don't do a great job.

For example rave. The Columbian Suarez decaf they roast medium to dark, I think this is on a regular profile and to dry the thing out. 
But I bought this green and find its incredible as a light-medium. Massive caramel notes. But you have to dry for 10 mins compared to the regular bean which is 4-7 mins.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

TomHughes said:


> This interests me as I roast my own decaf and it behaves really differently from the same caffeinated bean. I find it requires a very different profile with a long drying phase and a sudden RoR.
> So a roaster specifically focussing on them is probably a good idea to get the best out of them as I find most roasters don't do a great job.
> 
> For example rave. The Columbian Suarez decaf they roast medium to dark, I think this is on a regular profile and to dry the thing out.
> But I bought this green and find its incredible as a light-medium. Massive caramel notes. But you have to dry for 10 mins compared to the regular bean which is 4-7 mins.


 The owner is called Guy Wilmot. Email them with some questions and tell them what your tastes are and ask them to recommend a bean to you. They used to do 2 slightly darker roast levels, but I alway found Guy helpful


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Guy and the team seem to be running both decadent and just decaf these days then - would have thought there's lots of overlap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

